# The Talk Classical most recommended operas list......



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

It's been about 7 years since the last list.
Many members have come and gone.
Is it time to start a new list?

I would start with the top 50 most recommended operas and go from there.

What say you? :tiphat:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

The existing list is a fine representation.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Itullian said:


> It's been about 7 years since the last list.
> Many members have come and gone.
> Is it time to start a new list?
> 
> ...


Great idea. And perhaps put the poll in the opera forum this time! And it's rather odd that the existing thread with the results doesn't allow further comment.


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

I can always use suggestions for recordings to add to my shopping list, so I'd be interested in another recommended recordings redo.


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

The latest one looks like it was done in 2015. I don't think these things need to be redone every few years. The other most recommended lists go back even further.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Can't hurt to do it again. Probably a lot of new members since 2015.


----------

